# Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft



## kohau12 (21. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen die Bilder hochzuladen. (Edit Scholzi: hab das mal erledigt)

 



In der Mülltonne habe ich links und rechts Führungsschienen für den Schwimmer montiert.



 

An diesen Führungsschienen habe ich noch eine Trennwand montiert und abgedichtet, 

dadurch entstehen 2 Kammern.

 


Hinten, wo man die 3 Rohre sieht, ist die erste Kammer. Dort kommt das Teichwasser an.

 



Der Schwimmer wurde aus Alu gefertigt. Als Schwimmkörper (für den Auftrieb) habe ich 

Styrodur genommen.

 



Für den Abtrieb sorgen 4 Kunststoffbehälter (Behälter für Seifenspender), die teilweise mit 

Wasser  gefüllt sind. Diese dienen als Gegengewicht, damit der Schwimmer besser nach 

unten gleiten kann.


 



Oben an dem Schwimmer ist noch eine Abkantung, damit das Wasser besser auf das Sieb 

fließen kann.

 


Über dem Schwimmer habe ich noch 2 Sicherungsschrauben eingeschraubt. Diese haben 

die Aufgabe, z. B. bei Stromausfall, dass der Schwimmer nicht zu weit nach oben gedrückt 

wird. Denn die Mülltonne füllt sich  durch die Schwerkraft von alleine mit Teichwasser und 

würde den Schwimmer aus dem Behälter drücken. Das Bogensieb ist  aus 200 my bzw. 300 

my Edelstahlgewebe (V2a). 

 



Unter dem Bogensieb sind 2 Pumpen, die das Wasser weiter zum Biofilter pumpen.

 



Funktion des Filters.

Das Schmutzwasser kommt durch 3 Rohre d=100 mm  in die erste Kammer.

 


Von dort fließt das Wasser über die Abkantung vom Schwimmer und prallt auf das Sieb. 

 


Alles was größer als 200 my bzw. 300 my ist, wird zur Schmutzrinne befördert.

 


An der Schmutzrinne habe ich außen ein Kugelventil montiert, um den Schmutz abzulassen. 

 


Im Sommer wird das Kugelventil gegen einen automatischen Zugschieber  ausgetauscht.

Werde ich in einem weiteren Thread noch beschreiben.

Werde ich in einem weiteren Thread noch beschreiben.


 


Unterhalb vom Sieb befinden sich 2 Pumpen, die das vorgereinigte Wasser zum Biofilter 

weiter pumpen. 

Es kann nur so viel Wasser nachkommen, wie die beiden Pumpen zum Biofilter  pumpen 

können.


Gruß   Heinz


----------



## scholzi (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Heinz
und noch ein :willkommen im Forum!
[ot]Habe jetzt die teilweise toten Links als Bild direkt hier eingefügt, ich hoffe das es alles, bei der Menge an Bildern, richtig ist... [/ot]
Sehr schöne Bauanleitung eines Siebfilters
Was man so alles aus Mülltonnen machen kann!
Wie lange läuft der Filter schon und wie oft muss das Sieb gereinigt werden? 
Hast du mal mit dem Neigungswinkel des Siebes gespielt, finde es ziemlich steil! Kann aber auch täuschen!
Gibt es evtl. auch noch Bilder vom Teich? (du konntest jetzt ja üben )


----------



## kohau12 (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Robert,

der Filter läuft so schon drei Jahre. Ab Frühjahr bis Herbst geht die Reinigung automatisch.

Wenn Du möchtest kann ich diese Reinigung auch vorstellen.

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## scholzi (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Servus Heinz...!
Ja.....!!!!!wäre spitze!
Hier hat auch schon jemand soetwas gebastelt! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24028/?q=rotor
Muss das bei mir auch noch nachrüsten!


----------



## kohau12 (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Robert,

habe Dir eine Pn geschickt.

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Heinz,
schöne Anleitung. 
Was mich interessieren würde ist, der Grund für die recht große Höhe der Abkantung über dem Sieb.
Bei deiner Teichgröße ist ja einiges an Wasser umzuwälzen und die effektive Förderhöhe ist für die Pumpe wichtig.


----------



## scholzi (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*



> Hallo Robert,
> 
> habe Dir eine Pn geschickt.
> 
> Gruß  Heinz


....ääähhh nö, hast du nicht!


----------



## kohau12 (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Jörg,


Deine Frage: Was mich interessieren würde ist, der Grund für die recht große Höhe der 

Abkantung über dem Sieb.

Antwort:  Da dieser Filter ja in Schwerkraft betrieben wird, muß der 

Schwimmer die Möglichkeit haben sich dem Wasserstand im Teich anzugleichen. Der 

Wasserstand kann bei mir ca. 10-12 cm variieren. Also muß der Schwimmer auch diese 

Möglichkeit haben.


Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Heinz,
die Abrisskante kann den Wasserstand soweit kompensieren. :shock
Es sah für mich auf den ersten Blick nur recht hoch aus.

Was kann denn maximal durch den Vorfilter durchlaufen?
3 X DN110 Einläufe ist ja schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## kohau12 (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Jörg,

kein Problem, auf den Fotos sieht es oft anders aus.

Bei mir pumpen 2 St. a 15.000 ltr. Pumpen aus dem Spaltsieb zu den  IBC-Filter.

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Heinz,
toll, an die 30m³ bei einen selbstgebauten Bogensiebfilter in einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne ist schon richtig viel. 
Bei vielen Kaufprodukten ist bei 15m³ schon die Grenze erreicht. :shock

Kanns du denn mal eine Skizze der allgemeinen Funktionsweise einstellen.
Ich habe mir die Bilder mehr als einmal ansehen müssen, um alles zu verstehen.


----------



## kohau12 (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Selbstgebauter Bogensiebfilter aus einer 240 ltr. Mülltonne in Schwerkraft*

Hallo Jörg,

schau mal , was sich morgen machen läßt.

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## urs2a (13. März 2016)

Hallo Heinz,
Ich bin an der Planung von einem Teich (ca. 25 m3, 36 m2 ohne Fische) bin auf deinen Bogensiebfilter gestossen. Würde mich sehr dafür interessieren. Hast du die Skizzen noch u. Würdest du mir diese zustellen. Auch würde mich interessieren wo du das Bogensieb gekauft hast. Würde auch eine Stärkere Pumpe reichen? Wo hast du die Tone eingebaut. ( Schacht im Erdreich) Ich würde mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen.

Lieber Gruss
Urs


----------



## mitch (13. März 2016)

Hallo Urs,
nur so nebenbei: (Heinz)  kohau12 wurde zuletzt gesehen:12. Juli 2013,


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2016)

Hi Urs.

Sollte von Heinz keine Antwort mehr kommen, können Dir sicherlich auch andere User weiterhelfen. 

(Anm. der Red. *- kohau12 wurde zuletzt gesehen: 12. Juli 2013 *)


----------



## Andre 69 (13. März 2016)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter !?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neubau-siebfilter.6385/ 
Hab das auch noch gefunden , schau mal ob's hilft !
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/siebfilter-eigenbau-3-version.26055/


----------

